# Easyboot Glove Back Country



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I apologize if there has been a review of this before but I wanted to start one for this product to try to offer information to anyone else who has a horse in a similar situation. 

First our horse Gus had really long really overgrown feet when we first got him in June and he had shoes on. I am a HUGE fan of the barefoot hoof ( I am a farrier / barefoot trimmer.) So begins the transition to barefoot. Gus has transitioned very nicely he never was soar or touchy until we got a week of massive rain and he had to stand in standing water and mud for 10+ days. Then he was really really soar, I think the water really messed us up. Regardless I knew I would have to get him hoof boots to make him more comfortable on trail rides. I was trying to hold off as long as possible because his feet are still changing shape and are still more upright than I would like to see them. 

I looked over all the available options from the manufactures and decided that the easyboot had the best chance of working with his hoof shape. I looked at their measuring guide and measured Gus's feet (If you are in the US remember that you measure in Millimeters and not Inches!). After looking over the size chart I was really confused and I really didn't want to order the wrong size boots. Luckily Easyboot offers a "Fit Kit." I ordered two of them. The way the kit works is if you think your horse wears a size 2 boot they will send you three boots, one half size bigger (2.5) the size you think (2) and one half size smaller (1.5). Gus's front feet are bigger than his backs (very typical) so I needed to order two kits. The kits are free as long as you return them within 30 days you just pay shipping. They arrived very very quickly. In the fit kit is a paper brochure that gives you more details on how the boots should fit, there is colored pictures of the boots on horse's feet which is really helpful. I am so glad I ordered the fit kit because I would have ordered a size too big! He needs three different size boots so I was able to put on three out of four boots on and see how he reacted on the gravel road. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! He was practically dancing. 

I have our order for the boots in and I am thinking they will be here either tomorrow or on Monday! When they arrive I will tell you how they work - so excited!! 

These are the boots if you are interested: The Easyboot Glove Back Country | Our Best boots Combined | EasyCare Inc.

I can also post pictures of Gus's feet if you are interested to see what I am working with at the moment!

Hopefully someone might find this helpful!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Please come back with your impressions with the Back Country. I'm a bit of a "boot-ahoolic" and have tried many models over the years. I love the Glove and like you, my mare wears 3 sizes. The fit kit is the way to go. The Back Country seems impossible to lose, but I was worried about risks of rubs at the coronary band.

Keep us posted, I find it useful! :wink:


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Got the boots in and tried them out on a brief walk! Overall I am very very impressed. 

First, each boot comes all wrapped up in its own little box. It is all really nice. The boots appear really sturdy and look to be of high quality.

So I got the boots out and read the instructions on how to put them on etc. I pick up Gus's foot clean it out and go to put the boot on- WOW it is so hard to get them on! I am hoping that they will stretch to his foot shape a little in the future. At this rate my mom will have no hope of putting them by herself so hopefully we can work on that. Once I got the hang of how to do it the other front and the left back went on smoothly. I had a heck of a time trying to get the right rear on. I think Gus's foot chipped a little and flared causing the hoof to be a little larger than when I measured. It has been 3 weeks since I have trimmed him so he is due anyway. 

Anyway I got them all on and strapped on. I feel like the Velcro could be a little bit longer but they work as is and again I do think they will loosen up and stretch after a few uses. 

In the booklets it is suggested you see how your horse reacts to boots before you just hop on and ride so we walked Gus on the ROCKY gravel road to see how he would react. WOW such a huge difference. He didn't trip even once, was happy to trot and kept pace with me and my horse without difficulty. It looked like he was extending his movement and was also stepping heel toe, I thought that was great. No sign of tenderness at all.

The boots were as hard to get off as they were to get on. I think that is probally a good thing though because it means they won't fall off! 

It didn't look like there would be any significant rubbing as the boot is sewn in such a way that the parts that touch the leg are smooth rolled over fabric, but I won't know for sure until we do a longer ride. 

I am hoping to use the boots soon on some trail rides to see how they do later this week. I will come back and let you know how they do. 

Other then walking nicer Gus didn't even seem to notice he had them on. He let me put them on and off with out a fuss!

Ok so it is not the best photo and I will try to take better ones soon but I think they are kind of cute!


----------

